
Natalie Haynes Stands Up for the Classics – QED 2015 - infominer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxSzirZ9rR8
======
infominer
youtube description:

"Natalie Haynes is a comedian, author and humanist whose appearance at QED
2013 was noted by many as their highlight of the event. She’s a regular
contributor to the Guardian and has written for The Times and The Independent.
Before retiring from stand-up comedy in 2009, Natalie became the first female
nominee for the Perrier Best Newcomer Award at the Edinburgh Fringe Festival.
Her 2014 novel ‘The Amber Fury’ served as a fiction-based follow-up to her
previous non-fiction book ‘The Ancient Guide to Modern Life’ – exploring the
lessons the modern world can learn from classical societies."

